# Thai Boneless Chicken Breast



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

First time I made this. Thai chicken over a bed of Japanese Rice.

It was pretty damn good.:yes:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Daughter and wife would love that.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Excellent. I love Thai and I used to work with a bunch of Burmese refugees. They would share occasionally even though they didn't have much. I shared in return.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> First time I made this. Thai chicken over a bed of Japanese Rice.
> 
> It was pretty damn good.:yes:



Recipe? There's lots of different kinds?


Wait, let me guess . . . peppers, olive oil? :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, tomorrow...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, here it is...this guy has some great recipes,
complete with video on how to do it.

http://cooknshare.com/recipe/honey-crispy-chicken/

Note: the written recipe says 1/2 cup chicken broth
and the video he says 1/4 cup chicken broth...
1/2 cup is correct...

I adjusted the sauce with extra soy sauce and wine
and less sugar (2 Tabspoons) 
I also used pickled ( in a jar) .ginger 
also, along with the sesame seed sprinkle at the end
I put on 2 chopped scallions...next time I’m going to
put a few tiny hot thai peppers.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It sounds kind of like China Bistro's General Tso's chicken, which does have hot peppers.:smile:Extremely popular there. I guess there's no patent on recipes. You can buy it frozen at WalMart, but, not so good.



https://thewoksoflife.com/takeout-places-general-tsos-chicken/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, very much the same...The little red chili peppers would kick it up
a notch...I like this guy David Hood. His videos make everything look
so easy. 
For those that like thighs, its so easy to take the bone out of a thigh,
so that you can make these recipes with dark meat.

He has a video on a making mac and cheese pizza...where’s Startingover!?! :biggrin2:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am going to have to make this soon... and throw in one of the ghost peppers I grew and froze last year. That'll kick it up a few notches! But I am out of cooking wine.

Question: how long does cooking wine and Mirin last? I don't use it often and usually end up tossing any I have when I can't remember when I bought it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Raylo, I use regular white wine in cooking. My guy buys the wine in a box
(He’s a peasant ) one red wine - merlot, and one white wine - chardonnay,
and he drinks a glass or two every night with dinner.

If you just want to buy a bottle of white wine (and you don’t drink wine) 
keep it in the fridge; that’ll keep it fresh.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I usually drink red, not fancy... but not in a box either! White once in awhile... but if I have it I usually drink it so it won't be around when I need to cook. ;-) Maybe I need to just buy a few of those mini bottles of white and store them unopened.




Two Knots said:


> Raylo, I use regular white wine in cooking. My guy buys the wine in a box
> (He’s a peasant ) one red wine - merlot, and one white wine - chardonnay,
> and he drinks a glass or two every night with dinner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, it’s a problem when you need a little to cook with and it’s MIA...
When you open a bottle stash a little in the fridge for safe keeping.

We drink mostly red too...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Ain't nothing wrong with boxed wine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I found my new food guru, David Hood...Check this out - Mashed potato cakes...
watch the video...I make Jacques Pepon’s potato pancakes, but this looks really
good...:yes:

http://cooknshare.com/recipe/mashed-potato-cakes/


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, crap. I am in trouble now. I love potato pancakes. You are just trying to make us all fat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know, I know! 

Well, now you know what to do with your leftover mashed potatoes!

I can’t wait to make em!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

...and then he has baked spring rolls...

http://cooknshare.com/recipe/baked-beef-spring-rolls-2/

oy!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I had to do it. This is a great recipe... and the ghost pepper sure made it special. I put a whole one in, less the seeds. Pretty easy to make, too, but the frying is messy. I need to get a deep fryer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I found my new food guru, David Hood...Check this out - Mashed potato cakes...
> watch the video...I make Jacques Pepon’s potato pancakes, but this looks really
> good...:yes:
> 
> http://cooknshare.com/recipe/mashed-potato-cakes/


Hey TK! You're a bad person. So, oh........where did that slappy go. :devil3:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Well, I had to do it. This is a great recipe... and the ghost pepper sure made it special. I put a whole one in, less the seeds. Pretty easy to make, too, but the frying is messy. I need to get a deep fryer.


I’m impressed Ray, it is a great recipe! .... me too, I could use a deep fryer,
then I could fry outside on the deck! 
btw...did you cut back on the sugar? 

I’ll have to look up for my kung pow shrimp recipe...It’s awesome.
Wooley, do you have it by any chance? I put it up on the other forum
that you belong to.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, I reduced the sugar to 1 TBSP. I probably don't need any sugar at all with all that honey in there. Next time I will up the sauce... more broth and other wet ingredients, and proportionally more vinegar for the sour. Maybe also toss in some fish sauce?? Also I don't toss the chicken in the sauce in the skillet. I prefer to just put the chicken on a bed of rice and then drizzle on the sauce.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, up the sauce - couldn’t hurt...I poured the sauce over the chicken as well...
however, I think pouring at least half the sauce in the pan with the chicken, 
helps thicken the sauce and nicely coat the chicken...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had a Fry daddy before, Great little appliance.


https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MI8NiJzvjX6QIV3h6tBh2A7gswEAQYASABEgJc-vD_BwE


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I really don't have room for another small appliance... and these seem to have no temperature adjustment?? I might consider replacing my toaster oven with a new one that is also an air fryer. Has anyone tried a recipe like this using one of those?




Nik333 said:


> I've had a Fry daddy before, Great little appliance.
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MI8NiJzvjX6QIV3h6tBh2A7gswEAQYASABEgJc-vD_BwE


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

As soon as Niki posted the fry daddy I went to Amazon to buy it...then I remembered 
that I have a electric Frying pan thing down the basement 
that works great. It has a temperature controll. I’ve used it for fried chicken
in the past. I’ll be digging that out today, cause I want to try to make 
David Hoods onion rings in the near future.

My DIL has an air fryer and loves it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> I really don't have room for another small appliance... and these seem to have no temperature adjustment?? I might consider replacing my toaster oven with a new one that is also an air fryer. Has anyone tried a recipe like this using one of those?



I cook a lot of Chinese food. What I liked about it was that it fried pretty perfectly. Must be an optimum temperature if there was no adjuster. There was much less oil in the food as compared to if I made it in a fry pan, which is pretty amazing if you consider you're dunking it in a vat of oil.


Any sugar syrup wouldn't work well, it would burn quickly. You'd have to leave it off until after frying.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am sure the FryDady is great for most stuff but I make some things like fish and shrimp with panko bread crumbs. That requires lower temps or the bread crumbs just burn. I struggle with that in a pan. I need to get serious about an air fryer. But I hate to give up my Breville toaster oven that I really love. I don't have room for another appliance so it would have to be a replacement.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok here we go...I use this for southern fried chicken and it does it
beautifully. I always just keep it in the cabinet and take it out when
needed...I put it down the basement this winter and forgot about it.

So, now I dragged it back up to use as a deep fryer...:smile:

This was a late night shopping channel purchase. :smile:

It goes from warm to 450* So, ray, this would do well for planko
coated stuff cause you can lower the temp.

Next thing I’ll try to make is David Hoods onion rings with planko
breadcrumbs.

oh, and it cleans up great..pull the plug out, remove the black tub
from the white holder and wash...:smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> I am sure the FryDady is great for most stuff but I make some things like fish and shrimp with panko bread crumbs. That requires lower temps or the bread crumbs just burn. I struggle with that in a pan. I need to get serious about an air fryer. But I hate to give up my Breville toaster oven that I really love. I don't have room for another appliance so it would have to be a replacement.



Put it out with the raccoon.:smile:


----------

